# Travelling to Alaska for work



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you guys have taken a long trip on the road for work. I am getting my card in less than two years and am expecting a quick lay off. (I am not a bad electrician it is just that bad work wise out here) So I would like to start planning and networking with people who may have done this in the past or who are out there now. 

How does the certification take place? Do I have to pass it before I can be on a job, or do I have a couple months to take it while working?

Did you take most/all of your tools?

Anything that you have experianced that you feel would be beneficial to me would be appreciated. I would expect to be on the road for about a year.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

"jobs board" on IBEW website, jurisdictional maps, click on Alaska, boom there's a phone #. You need an Alaska state license, not hard to find out how to take the test. Your hall will need to take care of traveling letters and reciprocity for your benefits before you go. If you are signing more than one book on your trip, you might need more than one traveling letter. You may need other certifications, like OSHA 10 minimum, drug free card, etc., just to be able to sign. Current dues receipt, too. Bit of a pain in the butt lining everything up, but beats unemployment big-time. Don't double book... that's a dooshbag practice.
And a lot can change in 2 years work-wise.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

regieleeroth said:


> Don't double book... that's a dooshbag practice.


Huh? You mean I am not supposed to sign at every hall driving down the I-5, and then back up the I-15 from Canada to Mexico?


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

Isn't double booking is staying on the books of other locals despite taking a call with another local?


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Why Alaska?? I would try a more weather friendly area LOL


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparky480 said:


> Why Alaska?? I would try a more weather friendly area LOL


And that is why he wants Alaska!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

ljwunder said:


> Isn't double booking is staying on the books of other locals despite taking a call with another local?


yeah.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i like alaska!:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

What kind of work are you gonna find in Alaska?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

theres always work in alaska! check there referal hall:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> theres always work in alaska! check there referal hall:thumbsup:


Pretty good for a guy who's not from here...Guess again, we are not recession proof...just like the rest of America we are taking it in the shorts thanks to Obummer - and his hope and change.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not trying to be political here and I am no fan of Big "O". But this recession was a long time in coming and both parties (mostly congress, Wall Street Bankers and dumb ass borrowers) have a lot of blame for the fix we are in.

Presidents have little to do with the economy going to hell and even less when the economy turns around but they always get the blame for recession and accolades for the turn around.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

give sarah a pat on the butt for me


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> Not trying to be political here and I am no fan of Big "O". But this recession was a long time in coming and both parties (mostly congress, Wall Street Bankers and dumb ass borrowers) have a lot of blame for the fix we are in.


Understand, and would say that both presidents, and their (lack of) leadership has got us here. Till America is ready to develop some natural resources, and start some manufacturing, we are going to be in an ugly state. I didn't like McCain, but Sarah would have done the nation good. 

Alaska's whole economy is based on the oil industry, so it doesn't matter what my opinion is of them, it is, whoever, how this states bread gets buttered. Till the gasline issue gets resolved, nothing is going to bring a truck load of money for the north country. If we don't get a gasline, could be like the big bust in the eighty's.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Understand, and would say that both presidents, and their (lack of) leadership has got us here. Till America is ready to develop some natural resources, and start some manufacturing, we are going to be in an ugly state. I didn't like McCain, but Sarah would have done the nation good.
> 
> Alaska's whole economy is based on the oil industry, so it doesn't matter what my opinion is of them, it is, whoever, how this states bread gets buttered. Till the gasline issue gets resolved, nothing is going to bring a truck load of money for the north country. If we don't get a gasline, could be like the big bust in the eighty's.


 
Please explain how you think sara palin is anything good for anybody


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> Please explain how you think sara palin is anything good for anybody


Hey clown, she had an 80% positive popularity rating as governor, and worked for the people. Unlike Obummer, who is high on socialism, she is supportive of freedom and capitalism.

The Palin's made their money the old-fashioned way - commercial fishing, oil, and some smart real estate plays. She has actually ran a business, a town, and a state.

Obummer has only ran his mouth, and a campaign (which he has never qui running). He is pretty busy running America into the ground as I type this. How is that unemployment in Tennessee? 11% or there abouts, probably double for electricians.

Which of all the candidates running for office, (Obama 7 Biden, McCain & Palin) is married to someone in a union? Ya, Sarah's husband is union! Her brother, and father were teachers, yes union. So before you start talking down the woman, please identify something positive Obama has done besides give you a positive sound bite?

Bush, and Obama, both POS when it came down to looking out what is best for America. Should have let the bad banks, and auto makers fail. Beautiful part about capitalism is that businesses were supposed to have the right to fail, not be propped up with taxpayer dollars! If you think any of us are going to see any benefit from bail outs...guess again.

Right now, Alaska is looking pretty grim. On top of that, it costs an arm and a leg to get here, and ready to go on a job if you opt for "the bush" (out of town work). I'm lucky enough to be working on a job slated to go till April. we have maybe five travelers, and fifteen to twenty locals on the job. Slope is not doing anything. So I wouldn't get into to big of a hurry to come up at this time. See below for what the local has on the site -

You MUST have a license issued by the State of Alaska to perform electrical work in Alaska as a lineman or wireman. There is no permit or wait period within which you can work while you wait to pass the test.
The Books are growing with seasonal lay-offs occuring. Book 2 in Alaska should be going home soon to free up more work for Local members. Thanks for your help, Brothers and Sisters! We are putting out wiremen but work for other than Book 1 is negligible. Watch this site for further information. There is limited work in-town in Anchorage and Fairbanks.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Hey clown, Slope is not doing anything.


I heard Slope work is mostly non-union, with calls going to the hall when they need an extra body. What is the truth here?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Slope goes whichever way the political winds will carry the oil companies. Fixxing of the pig launchers is pretty well winding down, and the economy is ugly, so yes, the threats always get made to go non-union. Unions normally get called in to fix up some non-union screw up. We have size as an advantage for instantaneous solution, but get used, and abused, to both ends.

Oil companies like our work when it shines, but heaven help you, if you are union and screw something up! Over the years, there have been some pretty sharp nonunion entities come into existence too. But the ones that are sharp, stay small so that they can reduce their liabilty "should things go south". Then there is "native preference" clauses, and that is another whole seperate issue...


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Hey clown, she had an 80% positive popularity rating as governor, and worked for the people. Unlike Obummer, who is high on socialism, she is supportive of freedom and capitalism.
> 
> The Palin's made their money the old-fashioned way - commercial fishing, oil, and some smart real estate plays. She has actually ran a business, a town, and a state.
> 
> ...


 
Hey clown, I asked a simple question. Its obvious you like her. I thnk she would be a diaster for the United States and hate the thought of her having her fingers on the nuclear trigger. Her husband got his money the honest way, how much did she steal from the state.
It does not matter sarah will never be in another political office. Its great you like her so much


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks to david letterman!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> she (Palin) had an 80% positive popularity rating as governor, and worked for the people.


She would probably be a great friend of the trades and the working man. Not all republicans can be painted with the same brush. Its too bad that anybody who comes along also brings Wall Street with them to the Whitehouse.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> Not all republicans can be painted with the same brush.


Good analogy.

Thanks Miller, Her roots are not necissarily all that republican. She has some very independent roots going back to association with people from the AIP (Alaska Independence Party). She has also taken the the head of the Alaskan Republican Party to task, cost him to resign his job, and a $12,000 fine. She goes to bat for the the people who elected her, not one to roll over and be a party hack. 

She kept our state busy, and the a "trust but verify", attitude with the oil companies. That is as much as I can hope for, from any politician, regardless of their stripes.

Heading to work in 10 minutes - snow on the ground, and somewhere in the 20's this morning...gonna get a whole lot colder!


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Heading to work in 10 minutes - snow on the ground, and somewhere in the 20's this morning...gonna get a whole lot colder!


Man...that sucks Rocky


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

To the OP,

We are at a crossroads, and it's all about a gas line. So keep your contacts alive. *IF* we get a gasline, there will be lots of work, and mega-overtime. the whole state is riding on the bet... Hopefully it's it's just a matter of time.

Your timing/perception is good !

Right now, not working for my favorite contractor, but it pays the bills, and am greatful to be busy this winter (providing we don't shut down for some unforseable problem - like funding).


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> *IF* we get a gasline, there will be lots of work, and mega-overtime.


As in the NG pipeline? Is that going to be out of Valdez? We have been waiting on an LNG terminal and pipelines down here, but nobody wants it to go in, because it is just to feed California. Don't get me wrong though, you can never go wrong building common sense infrastructure for energy and transportation.

I would like to see the gold mines open back up, now that the dollar is low and gold is so high in price.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

Palin, Bush, Obama, Clinton, McCain, all bow down to there corporate pay masters and do nothing but let industry write all the rules and regulations for themselves. Palin's way of taking on the oil companies was to ask them what they wanted and then give it to them....WOW. That is leadership. But she can gut a moose....

The United Corporations of America, control everything, from who get elected to congress to the very news stories that get reported.

If your interested in finding the truth....TURN OFF YOUR RADIO. 

Watch a YOUTUBE clip of Congressman Grayson asking the CEO of Citi Group Corp about the TARP bailout money they recieved....and listen to the anwser for yourself......I warn you though......You will not here anything like this from Glenn Beck, Rush Limbagh, Sean Hannity or any of the Republican's or Conservatives who CLAIM to care so much about the taxpayers...... Taxpayers carried 90% of the loses and Citi Group was given 100% of the profits.....Thats Good Republican Government.....

By the way, the Obama Bailout that came later for the Auto Industry is just as bad........


----------

